# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Tadpole Identification - Central FL

## FungiVorax

I live in central Florida. I've some potted water lilies on my patio, and some froggie decided to lay a clutch in one of the pots. This has happened before, but this is a tadpole that I cannot identify for certain. Please see the pictures of the largest specimen that I captured. Please note that he was only out of water for about ten seconds at a time in order to snap the pictures. 

I think that they may be Cuban Tree Frog tadpoles, but I've seen those before, and I cannot remember that metallic, iridescent belly thing that these guys have going on (visible in picture #5). Would really appreciate to hear what you guys think of the identity of these little polliwogs. Thank you for reading!

P.S., Did not post the images directly due to size. Posted on Imgur.

1.  http://i.imgur.com/88i0viM.jpg
2.  http://i.imgur.com/Ii98apB.jpg
3.  http://i.imgur.com/zFLbdIl.jpg
4.  http://i.imgur.com/jrBXX76.jpg
5.  http://i.imgur.com/znMwTUf.jpg

----------

